# Okay, buy the Domane 4.3?



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm ready to replace my aging OCR2. 

I've ridden the Scott CR1, Giant Defy Advanced and Domane. I don't know....in my 30 minute ride, it seemed the Domane was the smoothest. I hate overthinking everything looking for the perfect bike. It's like trying to decide on a car!!

Mostly I found the CR1 responsive but not as smooth as the 4.3. The Defy did nothing for me. They can all fit me fine. I'm thinking I should stop all of these test rides and forums searches and just buy the darn bike already. I assume I'll just adapt to whatever it is anyhow. 

My brain is fried....is anyone else like this?

The only thing I'm considering is whether I should upgrade the 105 shifters to Ultegra, no other parts though. 

sigh.....gotta get this done. Any last thoughts on the 4.3?


----------



## DangerBill (Feb 7, 2014)

Went through the same thing. Just pull the trigger on the Domane you will not regret it. Absolutely love my 4.3.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Do it.

No need to upgrade the shifters. 105 is good stuff.


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

I do this constantly... I just want to ride, but I get caught up in all the reviews, and talk. I can't even decide between Madone, and Domane right now! Haha!


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

tihsepa said:


> Do it.
> 
> No need to upgrade the shifters. 105 is good stuff.


I'm figuring since Ultegra 10 speed is going away, I might be able to do the upgrade for less and perhaps get a touch smoother shifting? When I replaced the Tiagra shifters on my OCR for Ultegra years ago, it was a big difference. Is the 105 that close in tactile feeling that it doesn't matter?

I also wondered if the better stuff was more adjustable or shaped for the hand?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

nesdog said:


> I'm figuring since Ultegra 10 speed is going away, I might be able to do the upgrade for less and perhaps get a touch smoother shifting? When I replaced the Tiagra shifters on my OCR for Ultegra years ago, it was a big difference. Is the 105 that close in tactile feeling that it doesn't matter?
> 
> I also wondered if the better stuff was more adjustable or shaped for the hand?


You wont be able to tell between 5700 and 6700. 105 works great. 

Currently the old 10 speed Ultegra is sometimes priced higher than 6800 anyway.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

tihsepa said:


> You wont be able to tell between 5700 and 6700. 105 works great.
> 
> Currently the old 10 speed Ultegra is sometimes priced higher than 6800 anyway.


Huh......well, if that is the case, I'll hang on to the 105's. Thanks...you saved me some $$. I do plan on swapping out the OEM wheels for my existing William's 30's that are somewhat lighter. I'll add the Duo-Trap. 

Anything else? Bars or tape need upgrades at the purchase time?


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

The Bontrager Gelcork is exceptionally comfortable tape, but they do make two others with an even higher level of padding should you desire it. The DoubleGel is just that - it is thicker than the already comfy Gelcork. Then they have the IsoGel padding - a silicone gel layer that goes on the bar before you wrap the bars. This is the most cushy padding you will ever feel on a set of handlebars - but it is much too cushy for my tastes though I have a lady friend who has it and loves it.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

bradkay said:


> The Bontrager Gelcork is exceptionally comfortable tape, but they do make two others with an even higher level of padding should you desire it. The DoubleGel is just that - it is thicker than the already comfy Gelcork. Then they have the IsoGel padding - a silicone gel layer that goes on the bar before you wrap the bars. This is the most cushy padding you will ever feel on a set of handlebars - but it is much too cushy for my tastes though I have a lady friend who has it and loves it.


Thanks, good info. I saw that the 5 and 6 series have a different set of bars so I wondered how much this might help in smoothing out the ride; alloy vs CF. I figure all of these little things I'm checking out could be more easily negotiated at purchase time, rather than coming back at some later date. That's why I'm checking this all out now. 

I appreciate everyone lending their ear and expertise. Probably did my last Saturday shop ride today on the OCR if I can make a deal on the Trek this week and they have my size in stock. 

Oh, there's another question...on sizing. I rode both a 54 and a 56. I thought the 54 was right, but a Trek rep told me they run small and a lot of people have moved up a size. (The 56 bars felt too wide to me.)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

nesdog said:


> Thanks, good info. I saw that the 5 and 6 series have a different set of bars so I wondered how much this might help in smoothing out the ride; alloy vs CF. I figure all of these little things I'm checking out could be more easily negotiated at purchase time, rather than coming back at some later date. That's why I'm checking this all out now.
> 
> I appreciate everyone lending their ear and expertise. Probably did my last Saturday shop ride today on the OCR if I can make a deal on the Trek this week and they have my size in stock.
> 
> Oh, there's another question...on sizing. I rode both a 54 and a 56. I thought the 54 was right, but a Trek rep told me they run small and a lot of people have moved up a size. (The 56 bars felt too wide to me.)


I went in with my Retul measurements and had them set the bike up how I ride and fit a bike. The guy still tried to put me on a 56. I ride a 54. 
I dont know about the bars and wheels. The only thing on mine stock is the frame and fork. I changed out everything as soon as it got home. Thats just the way I am. 
Its a nice bike. You will like it.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks again for all of the feedback. I have several Trek dealers in our area so I'll start talking with them in the next day or so. Hope to be riding a new bike before April is done.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

"Oh, there's another question...on sizing. I rode both a 54 and a 56. I thought the 54 was right, but a Trek rep told me they run small and a lot of people have moved up a size. (The 56 bars felt too wide to me.)"

It depends upon what a person wants in a bike. The Domane is designed for a slightly more upright, relaxed riding position so it has a sorter top tube than the Madone or any typical racing bike of a specified size. If you don't want that more relaxed riding position then you might consider the larger size. If that relaxed riding position is what you are trying to achieve, then don't let him talk you into a larger size - especially on the four series. Since the four series uses a standard seatpost (instead of Trek's "seat mast" system) using a larger frame will mean that you have more seatpost down inside the seat tube, which will reduce the flex built into the design.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

My current OCR is pretty relaxed, not an aggressive position at all. I know the 4 series uses the standard post...I may switch that out for my Tomson Elite...really like the micro-adjusting head on that device for easy changes.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree about the preference for the Thomson's manner of adjusting saddle tilt. It really is the best set up. My point is that in going with a bigger frame you will negate some of the shock absorption built in to the Domane frame because with more seat post inserted too far below the pivot axle it will prevent the seat tube from flexing the way it was designed. 

Now there are some riders who don't like the Domane's flex - I think it is riders who do not have a smooth pedaling stroke at high cadence and thus bounce around on the saddle more, causing the frame to flex more. One of these riders would do well with the larger frame.


----------



## seven (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you make a purchase yet? If so, what and how do you like it?


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

seven said:


> Did you make a purchase yet? If so, what and how do you like it?


I bought the bike two weeks ago. My impressions? Well, keep in mind that I'm coming from a 10 year old Giant OCR2 alum with carbon fork, that I upgraded to Ultegra shifters and RD and added William's 30's. 

The jump to the Trek is unbelievable. I moved my wheels to this frame along with my saddle so it lightened up nicely. 

The ride is smooth as silk (mind you, this is only a 4.3!). It's not perfect but I'm very happy with it. The 105 shifters work okay, though the cabling is stretching and the shifting is little sloppy. Not sure how much the Tiagra cassette affects that. I'll switch that out later perhaps to a better set if need be and will drop by the LBS for tuneup in another week or two. 

It climbs like a beast. I never realized just how inefficient my Giant was. The Domane takes the input and launches forward. The 12-30 is perfect for me, as we have lots of steep climbs here. I'm dropping PR's on every ride, not because I'm any stronger, just that the bike is better than I am. 

About the only thing I'm still adjusting to is the shortened cockpit. My OCR was set up pretty relaxed. I'm considering a longer stem but won't make any changes for at least a month or two to see if I adjust. 

Overall, I'm thrilled with the bike, glad I bought it and recommend it. With a bigger budget I would have gone for the 5 series, but no regrets!


----------



## seven (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks,nice to hear that you like the bike.


----------



## jsjcat (Jun 25, 2011)

The ride is smooth as silk (mind you, this is only a 4.3!). It's not perfect but I'm very happy with it. The 105 shifters work okay, though the cabling is stretching and the shifting is little sloppy. 

Nesdog,
Reach down and turn the cable adjuster a click or two to tighten up the cable a bit. You can do this while riding if your shifting is sloppy. My wife has the Domane 4.3 and it's a great bike. Enjoy!
jsjcat


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

jsjcat said:


> The ride is smooth as silk (mind you, this is only a 4.3!). It's not perfect but I'm very happy with it. The 105 shifters work okay, though the cabling is stretching and the shifting is little sloppy.
> 
> Nesdog,
> Reach down and turn the cable adjuster a click or two to tighten up the cable a bit. You can do this while riding if your shifting is sloppy. My wife has the Domane 4.3 and it's a great bike. Enjoy!
> jsjcat


Thanks for the tip. I'll take a shot at it. 

On the cassette, I had thought maybe a better one would enhance the shifting since the ramps might be smoother or better machined?

Wish I had taken measurements on the prior bike so I could see the difference in the reach. I sense it's a little shorter on this one.


----------



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

nesdog said:


> On the cassette, I had thought maybe a better one would enhance the shifting since the ramps might be smoother or better machined?


I took a dremel to mine. I had 8 to 12 teeth that needed corners knocked down a bit on the last 4 big rings. Night and day difference. Stock cassette is crap. Save some money and dremel the thing.

BTW Im also wanting to put a longer stem on the thing.

Im not sure that I would put an AL seat post on the bike. The factory post is designed to flex with the frame but not side to side. The AL tompson might totally wipe out the effect of the isospeed design.


----------



## jsjcat (Jun 25, 2011)

nesdog said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll take a shot at it.
> 
> On the cassette, I had thought maybe a better one would enhance the shifting since the ramps might be smoother or better machined?


My wife solved the crunchy shifting problem right at the git go. She only had about 10 miles on her 4.3 when we were setting up for a evening ride. She got on the bike and promptly fell over on the derailleur (expensive side). Picked her up and we set off. Didn't get off the parking lot and her derailleur broke off. Long story short - ended up replacing the Tiagra 12-30 with a Sram 12-32. Much, much better shifting.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

My idea is to go back to the LBS in a few weeks, talk with them about the shifting and then see if they will swap for an Ultegra cassette under the Trek Care package! (yeah, probably not, but it was an interesting thought!)


----------



## jsjcat (Jun 25, 2011)

nesdog said:


> My idea is to go back to the LBS in a few weeks, talk with them about the shifting and then see if they will swap for an Ultegra cassette under the Trek Care package! (yeah, probably not, but it was an interesting thought!)


Don't know about the Trek care package. We bought our bikes last July 2013. Mine is a 4.5 Madone and hers is the Domane 4.3. I did switch the 11-28 105 cassette for an Ultegra 12-30 on my Madone. I could probably live with a 13-30 if there was such a thing. Very rarely I'm I in the 12. Could use an extra gear in the middle. Be interesting to see what they say. By the way I gave my wife a Bontrager Race Lite wheelset for Mothersday. She said she needs those more on hills than jewelry. She has enough jewelry.


----------

